# Fish ID?



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

Caught this in the neighborhood pond. Is it a hybrid?


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks like a Warmouth to me. They fry up real nice.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/freshwater/fish/bream/warmouth/


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

^^^ he's right


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a Warmouth alright. When you hook them they always feel three times as big as they are cause that big mouth opens wide.


----------



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks, i thought it was a hybrid between a bass and a bluegill.


----------

